# Verloren und Gefunden



## brain072 (9. November 2013)

Hi, ich bin heute von einem Jogger angesprochen worden der ein Garmin gefunden hat. War heute jemand im Umfeld der Hünenburg unterwegs und hat sein Navi verloren? Ich habe die Kontakt Daten des Joggers. Der will das Gerät über Ebay Kleinanzeigen verkaufen wenn er nichts hört.


----------



## discordius (9. November 2013)

Bitte was? Das Ding gehört ja wohl eher ins Fundbüro. Wenn es dann in einem bestimmten Zeitraum nicht abgeholt wird, gehört es dem Finder legal. Es aber online zu verticken, geht ja wohl zuweit.
Du hast ja die Kontaktdaten, wenn der das Ding online anbietet kannst du ihn ja direkt anzeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (10. November 2013)

Falls der jenige, der das Navi verlohren hat damit seine Route getrackt hat, lässt sich ja relativ einfach der Startpunkt feststellen. Sollte dieser von seinem zu Hause gestartet sein, liegt die Lösung auf der Hand


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. November 2013)

Da isser Sherlock Mc Shot


----------



## the_Shot (10. November 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

